# Notebook für Gamer



## lenads (4. November 2012)

*Notebook für Gamer*

Guten Tag,
vorab ich hab nicht wirklich oder besser gesagt garkeine ahnung von Notbooks oder dem aktuellen stand der technik. suche jedoch ein notebook zum zocken/filme schaun.

es sollte:
-rellativ leicht sein damit es auch auf reisen nicht stört
-eine webcam haben
-17 oder 19 zoll bildschirm
-3 GHz Prozessor
-2 GB RAM
-GeForce 8800 oder vergleichbare Grafikkarte
-ausreichend große Festplatte für eineige Filme

Ich weiß das die Anforderungen an den Prozessor etc rellativ gering sind was daran liegt das ich eher onlinegames wie LoL oder WoW spiele natürlich ist es besser wenn für mein budget mehr rausspringt in diesem bereich als diese "mindestanforderungen" da ich doch auch in zukunft nicht onlinerollenspiele vernünftig spielen können möchte.

ausgeben will ich rund 1000-1100 euro

ich bedanke mich schoneinmal im vorraus und würde mich freun wenn ihr mir weiterhelfen könntet da ich son bischen verloren bin momentan 

mfg jonas


----------



## fadade (4. November 2012)

*AW: Notebook für Gamer*

Leistungsstarke Geräte:
Medion Erazer X7817, Core i7-3610QM, 8GB RAM, 750GB (MD98117)
*Lenovo IdeaPad Y580, Core i7-3610QM, 4GB RAM, 750GB (M772DGE)*

Etwas "dezenter" aber dennoch vollends Spieletauglich:
*ASUS N56VZ-S4066V (90N9IC442N2821VL151) *oder die 17"-Variante: *ASUS N76VZ-V2G-T1011V (90NAJC552N1374VL151)*
Dell Inspiron 17R SE, Core i5-3210M, 8GB RAM, 1000GB (7720-0926) oder die i7-Variante: Dell Inspiron 17R SE, Core i7-3630QM, 8GB RAM, 2000GB (7720-0933)

Ich würde dir das ASUS N56VZ (bzw. das größere N76VZ) oder das Lenovo Y580 empfehlen. Sind für die Anforderungen - und auch in Zukunft - vollkommen ausreichend, bieten darüber hinaus eine Tastenbeleuchtung für nächtliche Sessions und auch sonst ein rundum solides Gesamtpaket. Dabei ist das Lenovo von der Verarbeitungsqualität eben nicht soo gut wie das ASUS, bietet aber mehr Leistung und ist günstiger. Das Medion (erster Link) ist eigentlich schon overpowered, auch wenn es das einzige "richtige" Gamer-Gerät ist


----------



## lenads (4. November 2012)

*AW: Notebook für Gamer*

hallo,
 danke erstmal sehr nett und unglaublich schnell 
in wieweit wirkt sich den die verarbeitungsqualität realistisch auf den labtop aus? ist das nur die physische wiederstandskraft (sozusagen) oder beschränkt das auch leistung etc?
und ist die graffikkarte des 
ASUS N56VZ-S4066V (90N9IC442N2821VL151)
erheblich schlechter als die des lenovo und wie ist dessen distanz  (grafikkartentechnisch) zum Medion?
den bis auf die grafikkarten konnte ich (bis auf 4k ram beim lenovo im vergleich zu den 8k bei den anderen beiden und dem gewicht des gamernotebooks ) mit meinem doch unwissenden blick keine großen unterschiede erkennen. liege ich da falsch ? 
sry für die vielen dummen fragen und vielen dank 

mfg jonas


----------



## fadade (4. November 2012)

*AW: Notebook für Gamer*

Grafikkarte aus dem ... 
... ASUS: NVIDIA GeForce GT 650M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ
... Lenovo: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ
... Medion: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ

Weiter unten auf den Seiten sind auch Spielebenchmarks so als Orientierung angegeben. Die Karte aus dem ASUS packt eben alle Spiele ganz gut, aber auf höheren Grafikeinstellungen bzw. zukünfigen Games könnte sie dann doch eher mal ins Schwächeln gerate. Dazu muss man auch sagen, dass ASUS leider nur DDR3-Speicher für die GPU verbaut, sprich die Grafikleistung im ASUS N56VZ wird etwa 5 - 10% unter der einer normalen GT650M mit GDDR5-Speicher liegen. Ist nicht die Welt, aber alles halt begrenzende Faktoren. WoW, LoL etc. laufen auch dann immer noch vollkommen ausreichend.

Um meine Aussagen nochmal etwas "umzulenken":
Also sehr anständige Gamer-Geräte findest du auch bei Schenker (mySN.de | XMG XIRIOS XESIA | buy Schenker Notebooks dort z.B. das Modell XMG A722 in einer mittelhohen Konfiguration  ). Wenn du darüber hinaus 1350€ ausgeben _könntest_, würdest du mit dem ASUS G55VW eines der *besten *Geräte auf dem Markt bekommen! Zwar nicht eines der schnellsten, aber eines der besten. Siehe Testbericht: Test Asus G55VW-S1073V Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests
Ich überlege mir diese Anschaffung momentan tatsächlich auch ...


----------



## hobbit83 (5. November 2012)

*AW: Notebook für Gamer*

Obwohl nicht 17 zoll, aber möglicherweise eine Alternative wäre das MSI GX60 mit einer 7970m.

MSI Global ? Notebook - GX60


----------



## Alex555 (5. November 2012)

*AW: Notebook für Gamer*



hobbit83 schrieb:


> Obwohl nicht 17 zoll, aber möglicherweise eine Alternative wäre das MSI GX60 mit einer 7970m.
> 
> MSI Global ? Notebook - GX60


 
Dafür mit einem schwachen A10 4600M, der streng gesehen nur 2Kerne 4Kerne hat. Die CPU wird die 7970M sehr sehr deutlich bremsen.


----------



## stadler5 (5. November 2012)

Es gab schon Tests das der A-10 mit der GPU gut zusammen arbeitet. Musst mal Google befragen


----------



## Alex555 (5. November 2012)

*AW: Notebook für Gamer*



stadler5 schrieb:


> Es gab schon Tests das der A-10 mit der GPU gut zusammen arbeitet. Musst mal Google befragen


 
Hmm, würde ich nicht so sehen. PCGH hat das GX60 auch schon getestet, und da sieht man schon bei Anno 1404, dass die CPU schwach ist. 
22FPS bei 720P. Sobald du dann ein Spiel hast, dass noch mehr CPU lastig ist, bzw. noch mehr CPU Leistung braucht langweilt sich die HD 7970M.


----------



## fadade (5. November 2012)

*AW: Notebook für Gamer*



Alex555 schrieb:


> der streng gesehen nur 2Kerne hat.


  --> AMD A-Series A10-4600M Notebook Processor - Notebookcheck.net Tech --> 4Cores, 4 Threads oder irre ich 

Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass die Intel-CPUs momentan wirklich einfach besser sind (auch mit AMD-GPUs zusammen).


----------



## Alex555 (5. November 2012)

*AW: Notebook für Gamer*



fadade schrieb:


> --> AMD A-Series A10-4600M Notebook Processor - Notebookcheck.net Tech --> 4Cores, 4 Threads oder irre ich
> 
> Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass die Intel-CPUs momentan wirklich einfach besser sind (auch mit AMD-GPUs zusammen).


 
Jo, hat 4Kerne, falsche Infos, hab ich oben ausgebessert  . 
Ist aber ziemlich egal, die Performance liegt bei der eines ULV I7  , ein I3 ist da schneller... (Trinity im Test: AMD A10-4600M APU - Notebookcheck.com Tests )


----------



## Malcorium (7. November 2012)

*AW: Notebook für Gamer*

Morgen jetzt melde ich mich auch wieder mal zu Wort, Ich kann dir nur das Schenker XMG P502 empfehlen es ist wirklich ein Leistungsstarkes Notebook mit einem super Display. Es ist zwar kein 17 oder 19 Zoll aber du hast geschrieben du möchte es mit auf reisen nehmen. Dafür ist es doch perfekt. Wenn du es direkt bei Schenker bestellst, dann kannst du dir das Gerät selber Konfigurieren oder du kannst ein P702 auswählen dann hast du sogar ein 17Zoll aber braucht man das. 
ICh denke ein 15 Zoll Reicht völlig aus und wenn du es unbedingt größer haben willst kannst du ja noch ein 24 Zoll Monitor anschließen.


----------



## lenads (9. November 2012)

*AW: Notebook für Gamer*

hey 
also danke nochmal auch wenn ich die kleine diskussion keinen meter versteh 

was haltet ihr den von demhier:

XMG A522-6IW ADVANCED Gaming Notebook  

pros/cons?

fadade das 1300,- über welches du nachdenkst ist mir leider zu schwer...
kennt ih rine möglichkeit wie ich infos über die verarbeitung bei dem oben von mir geposeten labtop bekomme speziell ob das ghäuse robust ist oder sich einfach eindrücken lässt etc würde mich doch sehr interessieren, eide rhat ich für dieses notebook speziell jedoch keinen test gefunden / vlt hat ja sogar hier jemadn erfahrungen mit diesem oder einem modell aus dieser produktreihe welches man als vergleichbar in sachen gehuse ansehen könnte??

@malcorium das problem beim selberzusammenstellen ist halt dass ich echt keine ahnung davon hab ich weiß nicht ob  x4k ram besser sind als 1x8k etc ich hab keine ahnung ob eine grafikkarte die ich mir aussuche nur mit einem quadcore prozessor involl ist etc ich kenn halt keinerleih zusammenhänge deshalb wird denk ich nur quatsch rauskommen wenn ich das selber machen würde....


----------



## fadade (9. November 2012)

*AW: Notebook für Gamer*

Also wenn du das von hier: Schenker XMG A522 ADV - 6IW Gaming Notebook [39,6cm (15.6"), i7-3630QM, 8GB RAM, 660M, Win8] bei notebooksbilliger.de meinst, das ist schon ein sehr gutes Gerät 
Man könnte zwar noch etwas sparen an den Zusatzfeatures, aber vielleicht gilt bei dir ja eher die Devise, was man hat, das hat man 

Joa, das ist leider auch mein Kritikpunkt, dass das 1300er-Gerät so schwer ist ... damit möchte ich dann auch nur *maximal *einmal die Woche durch die Gegend latschen -.-

Die ganzen Zusammenhänge sind eigentlich nicht sooo schwer; das Gesamtsystem ist immer nur so schnell, wie die langsamste Komponente. Und worauf man achten sollte sind CPU, GPU, HDD/SSD. Der Rest beeinflusst die geschwindigkeit eigentlich gar nicht. Zwar hat man mit 2 RAM-Modulen oft einen höheren Durchsatz, aber der ist eigentlich nur in Benchmarks wahrnehmbar ... also frei nach dem Motto _"mach was du möchtest"_


----------



## lenads (10. November 2012)

*AW: Notebook für Gamer*

 ich kenn mich abe so weinig aus das ich nichteinmal die schwächste komponente ausfindig machen könnte ohne mich stundenlang in irgendwelche fachtexte einzulesen  
Du meinst komponenten wie den blue ray brenner welche eigentlich in meinen augen sehr sinnlos sind und den preis einfach erhöhen welche man weglassen könnte? Was denn noch? Und wie nehme ich das raus ?? 
Irgend ne erfahrung die du mit der stabilität der geräte dieser firma gemacht hast ?denn die tests der geräte die du in deinem ersten post als schlechte verarbeitet betitelt hattest fallen katastrophal aus und sowas will ich au keinenfall.. also auf das gehäuse bezogen  


Vielen dank für all die mühe ich hoff ich nerv nich zu arg :/


----------



## fadade (10. November 2012)

*AW: Notebook für Gamer*

Moin,

also das Gerät aus meinem Link weiter oben ist ja auch das Modell 6IW und was du dir dort halt noch sparen *könntest*, wären:
- DVD statt BluRay
- Intel WLAN 6235 statt Bigfoot WLAN
- normale Festplatte (+ ggf. SSD) statt der Hybrid-Festplatte

Das macht zusammen vielleicht -80€ (bzw. +20€ falls du noch eine SSD *zusätzlich *zu einer normalen HDD nehmen würdest).
Also ist jetzt auch nicht die Welt ... und wer weiß ob du nicht in Zukunft sogar ein BluRay-Laufwerk brauchst 

Direkt in dem Shop konfigurieren kannst du das nicht, das könntest du hier machen: mySN.de | XMG XIRIOS XESIA | buy Schenker Notebooks - XMG A522 ADVANCED Gaming Notebook 39,6cm (15.6").
Im Anhang siehst du mal, welche Konfiguration ich für sinnvoll halten würde 
Ändern könnte man da auch noch das Betriebssystem (Win8/Win7), die Festplattenkonfiguration und ggf. den Prozessor (entweder auf den günstigeren i5 3210M, der vollkommen ausreichend ist, oder auf den i7 3632QM, der stromsparender als der i7 3630QM ist --> längere Akkulaufzeit, niedrigere Temperaturen).

PS: Nönö, du nervst nur ein bisschen  
Nein Spass, für solche Fragen gibts ja das Forum!


----------



## der pc-nutzer (10. November 2012)

Ich werf jetzt einfach mal das in den raum: 
http://www.one.de/shop/product_info...=config&products_id=6889&grt=1&tar=19&nav=off

Die konfigiration Mit i7 3630qm, gtx 675mx (ab 11.11.12), 8gb ram, blu ray player und 1tb festplatte kostet 1173,95€


----------



## lenads (10. November 2012)

*AW: Notebook für Gamer*

ok fadade letztenendes wo siehst du die schwächen deiner konfigration ?

was sags du zu dem vorschag von "der pc-nutzer"

@ der pc nutzer: alle fertig konfigurierten odelle die ich gefunden habe von eben dieser prduktreihe lagen bei 3kg +  was mir zu schwer wre hab ich einfach nur schwere efunden und es gibt auch billigere oder ist das bei allen so??


----------



## der pc-nutzer (10. November 2012)

*AW: Notebook für Gamer*

ja das ist in der tat ein nachteil dieser serie. aber die stärken überwiegen
One M56-2N - Notebookcheck.com Externe Tests (da ist nur die gtx 670m vermerkt)
hier die gtx 675mx: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 675MX - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ


----------



## lenads (10. November 2012)

*AW: Notebook für Gamer*

mein problem ist das ich es nicht ausschließlich zum zocken benutzen werden sondern auch 5 tage die woche rumtragen werde in die uni etc und da kommt ein schweres gerät nicht in frage.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (10. November 2012)

*AW: Notebook für Gamer*

wie viel sollte es maximal wiegen???


----------



## Sepulzera (10. November 2012)

*AW: Notebook für Gamer*

An deiner Stelle würde ich das N56VZ nehmen.
15" sind große genug, wenn du dann zu Hause Spielen möchtest, schließt du einfach einen 24" Monitor an.
Das N56VZ ist auch gut 1kg leichter, als 17" Varianten. Damit viel angenehmer zu transportieren!

Wenn du allerdings auch eine lange Akku-Laufzeit willst, solltest du zum Samsung 700Z5C greifen, sofern du mit einem schlechten (sehr schlechten) Display leben kannst.
Aber zum Zocken brauchst du dann definitiv einen externen Monitor, sonst hast du kaum Freude an spielen :\

Sollte dir das Gewicht egal sein, du ein gutes Display brauche sowie Wert auf gute Qualität legst, wären Schenker Notebooks einen Blick wert.


----------



## fadade (10. November 2012)

*AW: Notebook für Gamer*

Tjoa, die "Schwächen" meiner Konfiguration sind .....  hat keine Tastenbeleuchtung^^
Vielleicht der i7, wenn du häufig hohe Lasten hast, ist die Kühlung mit einer 45W-CPU schon an ihren Grenzen (da wäre dann halt die Änderung eine Option).

Zum M56-2N von pc-nutzer sage ich Folgendes:
- schweres Gehäuse
- Stabilität nicht so gut, wie bei Schenker (Clevo-Barebone) --> siehe Internetmeinungen
- Tastaturlayout für Office-Arbeiten nicht unbedingt sooo geeignet
- Schlechtere Akkulaufzeit


----------



## der pc-nutzer (10. November 2012)

*AW: Notebook für Gamer*



fadade schrieb:


> Tjoa, die "Schwächen" meiner Konfiguration sind .....  hat keine Tastenbeleuchtung^^
> Vielleicht der i7, wenn du häufig hohe Lasten hast, ist die Kühlung mit einer 45W-CPU schon an ihren Grenzen (da wäre dann halt die Änderung eine Option).
> 
> Zum M56-2N von pc-nutzer sage ich Folgendes:
> ...



dafür ist preis/leistung ziemlich gut


----------



## fadade (10. November 2012)

*AW: Notebook für Gamer*

Hmm... das stimmt natürlich, wobei ich momentan das Lenovo Y580 als Preisleistungs-Hit empfinde.
Würde es die Hardware im wertigen ASUS N56VZ-Gehäuse mit der Kühlung vom Schenker o.ä. geben, würde so ein Teil bestimmt Monopolstellung genießen


----------



## der pc-nutzer (10. November 2012)

*AW: Notebook für Gamer*

du hast recht, ein asus n56vz mit schenker-kühlung wäre der hammer


----------



## lenads (10. November 2012)

*AW: Notebook für Gamer*

mit weniger als 3kg wär ich zufrieden. habe jetzt a schon einige mit 2,8/2,7 gesehen (incl. netzteil)

@fadade der teurere prozessor den du als alternative angegeben hast wäre nicht das problem wenn das dieses leiche manko was du am prozessor siehst ausbügeln würde oder welche art von nderung hattest du da im sinne ??


----------



## der pc-nutzer (10. November 2012)

Ein i7 3632qm /i7 3612qm braucht nur 35watt, kostet aber etwa 40€ mehr

Bei wow und lol reicht ne hd 4000/gt 610m von einem i7 3517um, wie bei dem hier:
http://m.cyberport.de/?EVENT=item&ARTICLEID=355848&APID=204 900€ 1,8kg


----------



## fadade (10. November 2012)

*AW: Notebook für Gamer*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Ein i7 3632qm /i7 3612qm braucht nur 35watt


Wenn das Geld nicht das Problem ist, dann ist der Grund das eigentlich schon wert - auch wenn es erstmal paradox klingt mehr Geld zu zahlen und dafür etwas weniger Leistung zu bekommen. (Die Änderung meinte ich; entweder den 35-Watt-i5-3210M oder den 35-Watt-i7-3632QM)


----------



## Alex555 (10. November 2012)

*AW: Notebook für Gamer*



fadade schrieb:


> Hmm... das stimmt natürlich, wobei ich momentan das Lenovo Y580 als Preisleistungs-Hit empfinde.
> Würde es die Hardware im wertigen ASUS N56VZ-Gehäuse mit der Kühlung vom Schenker o.ä. geben, würde so ein Teil bestimmt Monopolstellung genießen


 
Du meinst wohl eher ein ASUS mit ROG Kühlung! Die ist die beste auf dem Markt (leise und stark)


----------



## lenads (10. November 2012)

*AW: Notebook für Gamer*

Versteht mich nich falsch es geht mir mindestens um diese spiele kla zock ich auch gerne neue nich online games mir ist schon bewusst das es für lol und wow nicht soooviel braucht das man dafüer 1000 oder 1300€ ausgeben müsste  

Also ein i7 3632qm ist aber leistungsstärker als ein i7 3630 qm oder?

Aso das mit den kühlungen hab ich nichgerafft is die im prozessor drin oder wie is das un wo seh ich die z.B bei dem von dir konfogurierten wie laut/stark ist die da ? Und woe wochtig ist die stärke denn wirklich ?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (10. November 2012)

Ein i7 3632qm (2,3ghz) ist langsamer als der i7 3630qm (2,4ghz)


----------



## Sepulzera (10. November 2012)

*AW: Notebook für Gamer*

Für die Laptops gibt es immer Kühllösungen (Kühler / Lüfter) und dann die Komponenten, die Abwärme erzeugen.
Benutzt du also einen 45W Quad Core, hast du mehr Rechenleistung und mehr Abwärme, als bei einem 15W Single Core. (mal überspitzt für Anschaulichkeit).

Möchtest du also einen kühlen Laptop, empfiehlt sich weniger Abwärme / Rechenleistung / Leistungsaufnahme. 
Kühllösung bleibt gleich! (Bei gleichem Modell versteht sich)

Für ruhige Notebooks bieten sich also z.b. effiziente i5 dual Cores an (mit 35W).
Die Rechenleistung ist meistens völlig ausreichend und die Abwärme leichter zu handhaben. (Und Akku hält u.U. länger)


----------



## stadler5 (10. November 2012)

*AW: Notebook für Gamer*

Also ich benutze ein 16F3 MSI Barbone und habe auch einen 3630QM und der ist kühler als mein alter 2670QM waren beide im selben NB. 

Beide 45 W aber der 3630QM ist im IDL 7-8 Grad kühler auch unter Last fast 10 Grad. Das macht viel aus die 22nm fertigung


----------



## lenads (11. November 2012)

*AW: Notebook für Gamer*

Ja wie gravierend ist denn der unterschied grob zwischen dem 3630 und dem 3632? 
Habdelt es sich um 1 oder 2 fps mehr die ich mit dem 3630 habe? 
Wie stark ist denn das stromersparnis handelt es sich um 5 miniten mehr akkulaufzeit oder ne halbe oder sogar ne stunde mehr? 
Und wie ist es mot der hitze drosselt sich der 3630 dann nach ner stunde runter weil er zu heisss läuft und ist sogar unter dem leistungsniveau des 3632? 

Gehen wir bei den fragen einfach mal durch hohe belastung beim dauertocken aus das wär echt interessant zu wissen wenn das jemand weiss/beantworten kann 


Und wie ist es bei mittlerer belastung wie z.B. Film schaun setzt sich der 3630 dann nicht von alleine in einen runtergedrosselten energiespaarmodus wenn er nicht sehr belastet ist ? 

Vielen dank an alle die gegen meine unwissenheit ankämpfen


----------



## der pc-nutzer (11. November 2012)

Der i7 3632qm ist maximal 5% langsamer als der i7 3630qm, in der regel ist das aber zu vernachlässigen. Bei billignotebooks mit i7 3630qm würde ich aufpassen, was die kühlung betrifft, da kanns schon mal zum runtertakten kommen. (Beim clevo-barebone "w370et" [wird z.b. als one k73-20 verkauft], ist das problem dass entweder die graka oder der prozzi den turbo einschalten können, aber nie beide zusammen, was zu teilweise erheblichem leistungsverlust führt). Die 10 watt ersparnis des i7 3632qm kónnen (je nach notebook) 20 minuten mehr akku bringen


----------



## lenads (11. November 2012)

*AW: Notebook für Gamer*

20minjten ist ja schoneinmal was  schenker kühlungen sollen ja recht gut sein so wie ich das bisjetzt (hoffentlich richtig) verstanden habe also sollte das problem mit dem runtertackten dort nicht bestehen oder ?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (11. November 2012)

Welches schenker meinst du?


----------



## lenads (11. November 2012)

*AW: Notebook für Gamer*

Das A522 welches man sich ja selbst konfigurieren kann


----------



## Alex555 (11. November 2012)

*AW: Notebook für Gamer*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Die 10 watt ersparnis des i7 3632qm kónnen (je nach notebook) 20 minuten mehr akku bringen


 
Die TDP gibt den maximum wert an. Solange du den Laptop also nicht forderst werden beide ziemlich gleich viel verbrauchen, nur unter vollast wird sich ein unterschied zeigen. Die 20Min sind daher vermutlich unter vollast..


----------



## fadade (13. November 2012)

*AW: Notebook für Gamer*

[edit]*DITOOO*[/edit], notebookcheck hat das 15"-Clevo-Barebone mit dem 35W-i7 und einem 45W-i7 getestet. Die Laufzeit des 35W-Modells war in allen Laszuständen besser, wenn auch nur marginal. Allerdings war die Lautstärke + Temperatur vergleichsweise merklich geringer 

Also der "langsame" und stromsparende i7 könnte (auf Dauer) sein Geld schon wert sein. Einen Geschwindigkeitsverlust wirst du nicht merken (außer in Benchmarks).


----------



## Alex555 (13. November 2012)

*AW: Notebook für Gamer*



fadade schrieb:


> Jein, notebookcheck hat das 15"-Clevo-Barebone mit dem 35W-i7 und einem 45W-i7 getestet. Die Laufzeit des 35W-Modells war in allen Laszuständen besser, wenn auch nur marginal. Allerdings war die Lautstärke + Temperatur vergleichsweise merklich geringer
> 
> Also der "langsame" und stromsparende i7 könnte (auf Dauer) sein Geld schon wert sein. Einen Geschwindigkeitsverlust wirst du nicht merken (außer in Benchmarks).


 
Genau das hab ich ja auch gesagt. Du merkst keinen Untschied im Idle, nur unter Last.


----------



## fadade (13. November 2012)

*AW: Notebook für Gamer*



Alex555 schrieb:


> Genau das hab ich ja auch gesagt.


 Und genau das gleiche habe ich nochmal etwas umformuliert gesacht um nen Post angerechnet zu bekommen  
Nein eigentlich habe ich beim Lesen deines Posts den Sinn falsch verstanden (siehe Änderung) und wollte es noch einmal in aller Länge und schriftlicher Form ausgeführt haben 

Naja, jedenfalls wollte ich darauf hinaus, dass der scheinbar unsinnige Aufpreis für weniger Leistung vielleicht sein Geld wert ist u.a. weil halt die Akkulaufezeiten in allen Lastzuständen besser sind, aber richtig merklich nur unter hoher Last_ [siehe Al3x555-Aussag3]_. Aber wenn man es sich richtig überlegt (so als Spieler) eigentlich nicht! Sprich würde der TE mit dem i7 3630QM wohl besser dran sein.


----------



## sir qlimax (17. November 2012)

*AW: Notebook für Gamer*

ich halte die konfig für recht gut und preiswert. top graka für den preis. den werde ich mir zb so bestellen. damit kannst du wirklich sogut wie alles zocken.


----------



## Alex555 (18. November 2012)

*AW: Notebook für Gamer*



sir qlimax schrieb:


> ich halte die konfig für recht gut und preiswert. top graka für den preis. den werde ich mir zb so bestellen. damit kannst du wirklich sogut wie alles zocken.


 
Ja, passt so. Kannst ja dann wenn du das NB erhalten hast mal deine Erfahrungen mit One schildern. 
Der Preis ist gut.


----------



## sir qlimax (18. November 2012)

*AW: Notebook für Gamer*

ja leider werd ich mirt den erst in ca. 6 monaten bestellen  

dann gehts auf die technikerschule und da kommt ein tower nicht so geil 

aber bisher hab ich noch keinen lapi mit der leistung gefunden für den preis.

ich würd mir ja nen ultrabook nehmen aber das studium läuft hauptsächlich über notebook und zeichen/cad programme. glaub nicht das eine hd 4000 oder gtx 620m da was reißen können


----------



## lenads (22. November 2012)

*AW: Notebook für Gamer*

ok danke an alleich habe mich jetzt für das konfigurierte A522 entschieden sehr lieb das ihr mir geholfen habtund so viel gedud hattet 

lg jonas


----------

